# Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia



## Domi_br (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde ende August nach Kanada(Alberta und British Columbia) Fliegen und dort mit dem Camper die Nationalparks und auch das sonstige Land bereisen… 
Klar das ich nicht auf mein Geliebtes Angeln verzichten kann! 

Ich habe jetzt natürlich eine menge Fragen zu diesem Thema:
Also erstens auf Was, Wo und Womit wird dort gefischt…. sicher unterscheiden sich die Kanadischen Methoden bzw. die Ausrüstung(Mitnehmen oder vor Ort kaufen??) von den unseren. 
Nicht zu vergessen sind auch die Rechtlichen Bestimmung, ich hab zwar schon was von tages- und Jahreskarten gelesen aber wie genau das ablauft weiß ich nicht…

Ich bedanke mich schon im voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Domi_br (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Auf Leute...irgendjemand muss doch schon mal in Kanada gewesen sein....


----------



## Dart (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*



Domi_br schrieb:


> Auf Leute...irgendjemand muss doch schon mal in Kanada gewesen sein....


Bei den vielen Kanadafreunden bin ich auch etwas verwundert, über das mangelnde Feedback bei deiner Anfrage.
Ich versuche es mal mit einem kurzen Rückblick, auf meine Kanada Reise vor etlichen Jahren.
Startpunkt Calgary (Alberta) und straight up into the Rocky's.
Grandiose Natur, sprich elementare Wildniss, ein paar halbherzige Angelversuche mit der Spinnrute=Null Fisch.
Man sieht herrliche Gewässer aber man findet nur recht selten einen Zugang. Nach Banff und Jasper, gemütlich wieder südlich, Richtung Vancouver getingelt, und an etlichen Seen zwischendurch gepaddelt und gefischt. Forellen und Dollies an den Bacheinmündungen gefangen, nicht Grosses aber wunderschöne Fische. Die Profi-Guides am Fraser,Vancouver Island etc. hab ich nicht kontaktiert, da die Fischerei eher Nebensache war.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Hallo Domi,
was du da eben so ansprichst - Alberta und dann British Coulumbia ist auch so nicht zu beantworten. Insbesondere nicht das was und wo.
Du beschreibst das so im Handumdrehen. Ich will dir mal kurz andeuten, was darin steckt:
Also ich fahr mal eben von Rußland über Norwegen nach Frankreich. Was geht da so??
Ein bischen genauer solltes es schon sein.
Rechnen kannst du mit Forellen, Dollies, Hechten und Weißfischen. Wo und wie ist am besten in den örtlichen Tackleshops zu erfragen oder man muß schauen und fragen, wenn man Angler sieht. Es ist jedenfalls nicht so, das an jeder Ecke die Lachse und Forellen nur so warten. Viele Seen sind einfach leer. Kauf dir in Kanada sofort die entsprechenden Unterlagen ( in B.C. die BC Fishing Derectory). Da steht alles drin. Die Karten gibts je Land.
Du müßtest also in Alberta eine Karte kaufen und in B.C. kannst du dann eine kaufen für Süßwasser und eine für Salzwasser. Kauf dir die Köder vor Ort. Nimm zwei Spinnruten mit.
Eine Meerforellenrute ( also mittlere bis leichte Ausführung ) mit ner 12er oder 14er geflochtenen und eine schwerer Rute mit einem WG von ca. 80g - wenn du in B.C. Lachse angeln willst. Diese Rute würde ich mit einer stärkeren Schnur bestücken. Es kommt dabei nicht in erster Linie auf die Tragkraft an, mehr auf die Abriebfestigkeit.
Im Süßwasser nur Schonhaken und keine Drillinge!


----------



## Domi_br (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Danke, sind ja schon mal ein paar Tipps! 
Wir starten in Calgary, dann geht’s richtung Rockys(Banff) und wie gesagt die Nationalparks hoch bis Jasper.
Anschließend runter nach Clearwater und vielleicht nach Horsefly, dann wieder Richtung Vancouver wobei wir die Vancouver Island eher auslassen werden. Dann wieder allmählich Richtung Osten über Kelowna zurück nach Calgary…. Das ist der ungefähre abriss der Route. 

@Dart: was hattet ihr denn so an Ausrüstung dabei? Ich will´s auch nicht übertreiben, da ich auch nur nebenher mal ein wenig angeln möchte.


----------



## Dart (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Hi Domi_br
Ich hatte 2 Spinncombos im Gepäck, eine leichte bis 40gr. WG und eine bis 80gr. WG.  Eigentlich hätte die leicht Combo völlig ausgereicht, wie gesagt ich war dort auch nicht gezielt zum Angeln.
Nimm auf jeden Fall Fluocarbon als Vorfach mit, sehr viele Gewässer sind sehr klar.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Domi_br (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Ich hätt noch eine frage zu den Karten: Also ich kauf eine Karte für das jeweilige Land und kann dann in allen gewässern Fischen!?? (ich will nur süßwasser) Und wie siehts preistechnisch aus?

Danke für eure Antworten, ich werd mich noch weiter informiern und dann hofentlich ein par schöne Fische fangen


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Nein - genau das eben nicht! Deswegen sollst du dir ja die Vorschriften kaufen. In British Columbia gibt es neben den normalen Gewässern, die du mit dem Schein beangeln darfst, sogenannte "Classified Waters". Für diese brauchst du zusätzlich Tageskarten. Außerdem mußt du für deine Lizenezen noch "Salmonstamps" für Lachse und "Steelheadstamps" für Steelheads kaufen.
Die Angelvorschriften und die Entnahmevorschriften können sich auf den Flüssen mehrfach ändern. Dafür mußt du die Vorschriften kaufen und lesen. Unkenntnis schützt vor Strafe nicht. Und die Kanadier langen richtig hin, wenn du einen falschen Fisch abstichst. Ich habe einen Bericht von einem Camperfahrer gelesen, den hats dann so roudabout 3000 kanadische Dollars gekostet, einen King dort zu schlachten, wo er es nicht durfte..
Also schau zweimal nach - oder nimm dir nen Guide.


----------



## Hofi550 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*



Dxlfxn schrieb:


> Nein - genau das eben nicht! Deswegen sollst du dir ja die Vorschriften kaufen. In British Columbia gibt es neben den normalen Gewässern, die du mit dem Schein beangeln darfst, sogenannte "Classified Waters". Für diese brauchst du zusätzlich Tageskarten. Außerdem mußt du für deine Lizenezen noch "Salmonstamps" für Lachse und "Steelheadstamps" für Steelheads kaufen.
> Die Angelvorschriften und die Entnahmevorschriften können sich auf den Flüssen mehrfach ändern. Dafür mußt du die Vorschriften kaufen und lesen. Unkenntnis schützt vor Strafe nicht. Und die Kanadier langen richtig hin, wenn du einen falschen Fisch abstichst. Ich habe einen Bericht von einem Camperfahrer gelesen, den hats dann so roudabout 3000 kanadische Dollars gekostet, einen King dort zu schlachten, wo er es nicht durfte..
> Also schau zweimal nach - oder nimm dir nen Guide.



Kann man den Schein für die classified Waters  und den extra Schein für die Nationalparks auch so wie die Grundlizenz im Internet kaufen ?Oder dann lieber vor Ort? Weil die Vorschriften für das jeweilige Gewässer findet man ja ich der Webseite der Regierung oder?


----------



## fishhawk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*



Hofi550 schrieb:


> Kann man den Schein für die classified Waters  und den extra Schein für die Nationalparks auch so wie die Grundlizenz im Internet kaufen ?Oder dann lieber vor Ort? Weil die Vorschriften für das jeweilige Gewässer findet man ja ich der Webseite der Regierung oder?



Also die basic licence, die conservation stamps und die classified waters licence gibt es auch online.

Auch die Kartenausgabestellen vor Ort müssen die Lizenzen online kaufen. 

Tageskarten für die classified waters könnte man auch vor Ort kaufen, wenn man sicher sein will, dass die Strecke zur gewünschten Zeit auch befischbar ist.  

Da gibt es dann i.d.R. auch aktuelle Informationen, falls es kurzfristig "in-season-changes" gab. Kann immer mal zu Sperren für bestimmte Strecken, Köder etc. kommen.


----------



## kopyto55 (16. August 2018)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Ja die Angelei da ist nicht immer so einfach. Ich meine, wie fischst du in einem reissenden, 40 cm tiefen Fluss ? 

 überlege dir, ob du Vancouver Island wirklich auslassen willst. Ist schon sehr cool. Und im Meer ist die Fischerei auch sehr cool. Ich habe vom Ufer aus Rockfisch und Lingcod gefangen mit Gummifischen. 
 Dann habe ich eine Ausfahrt auf dem Kutter gemacht, wo mit Pilkern auf Lachse gefischt wurde. War ein Erlebnis.


----------



## aesche100 (22. August 2018)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Hi Kopyto
Kannst Du Adressen von Kuttern geben? Bis jetzt hatte ich nur teure Guidingboote gefunden.
Vielen Dank


----------



## kopyto55 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Hi 
 ja die Guidingtouren auf Heilbutt etc. sind unbezahlbar. 
 Leider nein. Ich war in Uclulet und habe spontan am Hafen einen Kutter gefunden und für den nächsten Tag angemeldet. 

 War schon speziell: Mit 50er mono und 200g Pilkern bei 3m hohen Wellen auf Lachse zu Pilken und dann alles ohne Widerhaken. Die grossen Lachse schwimmen in die Schnüre der anderen Angler und/oder springen. Wenn du da einmal die Schnur lockerhast, fällt der Pilker aus dem Maul.  Alle grossen Lachse sind mir abgehauen#q, konnte dann noch noch ein mittleres Exemplar fangen. War auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis. Buckelwale haben wir auch gesehen. 

 Gruss Kopyto


----------



## Onkelfester (24. August 2018)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

So eine Tour hatte ich auch schon mitgemacht. Unbedingt empfehlenswert.
Als Beifang gab es dann noch Heilbutt, Hundshaie und riesige Makrelen. Die Makrelen haben die Guides auf dem Kutter gleich wieder rein geworfen. Auf meine Frage warum meinten sie "die kann man nicht essen"
Die gleichen Kutter machen übrigens Nachmittags noch Kurztouren zum Bottomfishing. Dabei fängst du vom Blauleng über diverse Snapper bis zum Rotbarsch eine breite Palette von Fischen und zahlst nur die Hälfte (teuer genug ist es trotzdem.)


----------



## kopyto55 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Ist schon ein Erlebnis. Vor allem sind nur locals und keine Touristen dabei. Aber Achtung: im dicken nebel auf den Pazifik rausfahren und dann mit ordentlicher Dünung rumgeworfen zu werden ist nicht ganz ohne. Da hatte ich als Süsswasserfischer schon ein bisschen mühe. und meine frau hat fleissig angefüttert


----------



## cohosalmon (27. August 2018)

*AW: Auf nach Alberta und British Columbia*

Muss leider berichten, dass die Kutterfahrten von der Canadian Princess aus Ucluelet, BC, nicht mehr existieren. Die Besitzer haben den Betrieb eingestellt. So bleiben Touristen nur noch indiviuelle Guideboote oder Bootsvermietungen um auf das Meer zu kommen. Wirklich schade!


----------

